# 2014 Walleye Spawn?



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

Is there any word on the results?


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

From a very good source, the perch hatch at least, was supposed to be very good. One of the best in a while.


----------



## gonefishn81 (Jun 30, 2013)

From what I've heard reports are the hatch was as good as 2003


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gonefish81 you being serious? Reliable source?


----------



## gonefishn81 (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes they are reliable fingers crossed they are right


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

That would be awesome, yes fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

I also heard walleye hatch was like 2003. I'm hoping they are right


----------



## kick it up a notch (Jul 7, 2011)

You guys know how to really cheer a guy up. Thats the best news i have heard in years!!!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Wish Travis H or another in the know could confirm this


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

For it to be as good as the 2003 hatch. They would have to produce around 45 yoy walleye per hectare in the trawls. Anything above 15 yoy walleye would be a blessing. I believe in 2003 all the stars aligned and lake st Claire and Saginaw bay also showed trawls in the 30s. Hopefully it happens.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Hatch was "decent" equivalent to 2007 or 2010.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Any real word from the Wildlife guys or is this just fisherman wishful thinking? I heard it was double the 2003. Maybe I was dreaming. 

Show me the data. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

There several odnr guys who watch this page. They are not at liberty to disseminate information. 

Let's keep our pants on, and wait until the official report comes out. These trawls are a great way to estimate the number of surviving young of the year walleye, but they are not 100% fool proof. They have underestimated good recruitment years before. Remember they are estimates.

I'm as hopeful as any that we have a good year, but hype and guess work doesn't change what is going on in the lake.


----------



## buckeye2 (Jun 17, 2012)

Was surveyed a couple weeks ago and I asked the DNR agent about this.Would not elaborate but said "it was very good"


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

One of my friends first mates on a WB charter boat and he said they have been catching a bunch of fish from last years hatch, nice size cigars, one day he went snapping bands from one side of the boat to the other cleaning lines. I have seen some folks report catching them while perching so that's a good indication that the 2013 hatch definitely put some numbers in the lake. Even a mediocre hatch of 8-10 million fish is great, do that 4 years in a row and you have 30 million.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

caught several 5-6" spikes last week while perching around Green.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

mach1cj said:


> caught several 5-6" spikes last week while perching around Green.


Fall in 2003 we caught 30 baby eyes perchin one day. Best indicator Ive ever experienced other than the winter of 2005 when Papa Scott and I caught 60 walleyes through the ice north of Kellys and every single one was14 to 14.5 inches long again all being from the 03 class. Love to see another one like that.


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

mach1cj said:


> caught several 5-6" spikes last week while perching around Green.


Those are from last years hatch


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

mach1cj said:


> caught several 5-6" spikes last week while perching around Green.


Young eyes grow fast and they always seem to be hungry. Those 5 and 6 inch fish are from this year and last years fish would be 13 to 14 with some coming in at the legal 15 inches and a few shorter at 12 inches. Most 3rd summer eyes would be of legal size.But again the food source quantity and quality will play a major roll in how fast they grow.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

wakina said:


> Young eyes grow fast and they always seem to be hungry. Those 5 and 6 inch fish are from this year and last years fish would be 13 to 14 with some coming in at the legal 15 inches and a few shorter at 12 inches. Most 3rd summer eyes would be of legal size.But again the food source quantity and quality will play a major roll in how fast they grow.


I agree 100%


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

do they not publish there reports or have they not taken #s yet I would have thought that would be on the books by now


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

set-the-drag said:


> do they not publish there reports or have they not taken #s yet I would have thought that would be on the books by now


I am sure ODNR have their numbers by now. They also use Ontario numbers as well, unsure about Michigan's part in the numbers game. Once all the numbers are in they will crunce them and then hopefully release them to the public. They are cautious about releasing preliminary estimated numbers before all data is in and analysed.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Nothing but rumors at this point. Another 2-4 weeks until anything is announced


----------



## DANDI (Apr 20, 2004)

Last week my son was part of the Stone Lab. During the time he was there he went on a troll. The guys working made the comment that this was the best one in 15 years. They averaged over 35 fish on 3 different ones (6") fish. They also had many perch (above average) of 2-3" fish.


----------



## Marbletucky (Jun 17, 2008)

I have some closely placed sources who are telling me the spawn was so successful this year that we may have too many now and are going to be forced to relocate many walleye to Lake Michigan, where they are badly needed.


----------



## josheupmi (Feb 13, 2014)

Marbletucky said:


> I have some closely placed sources who are telling me the spawn was so successful this year that we may have too many now and are going to be forced to relocate many walleye to Lake Michigan, where they are badly needed.


Now that's funny!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dustman1995 (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been working up in the Chicago area for the past year. Been out a few times for salmon. They don't need any walleye. They can keep their salmon and we can keep our walleye!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> I have some closely placed sources who are telling me the spawn was so successful this year that we may have too many now and are going to be forced to relocate many walleye to Lake Michigan, where they are badly needed.


There are a lot of walleye in Lake Michigan.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Some very reliable sources said it was very good. The bait store owners can't keep them out of there minnow nets.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Ohio Sea Grant says this! Read the last post.

http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/discuss/index.php?topic=1553.0


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been dipping minnows with a friend who has a long established bait business. In the last couple of weeks the small walleye and perch have been a problem as there are so many of them. If he lets the net sit right at the surface most jump out though. I used to dip minnows back in the late 60's -early 70's and don't ever remember there being so many, shad is another story though.


----------



## Gregger (Jul 12, 2012)

This is good to hear


----------



## DJA (Jun 18, 2004)

IMHO You will get better and quicker information from the perch fisherman , charter Capts. and minnow dippers than the other source


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

Here is some info on the 2014 hatch for walleyes and yellow perch! Read the last post.

http://ohioseagrant.osu.edu/discuss/index.php?topic=1553.0


----------



## Bigeyes (Apr 8, 2014)

Well slightly better than average ain't bad!!! Now all those those lil buggers can grow up to be fish O's.


----------



## Robint1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Perched rattle snake today out of wind had 2 people on board 48 perch and 4 eyes 4 to 6 inches


----------



## cmrosko (Aug 26, 2014)

That Ohio sea grant report looks promising.


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it's pretty promising that 4-6 inch walleyes are being caught on rod and reel. To scoop some up in big nets in spawning areas should be a sure thing, but catching them while fishing should indicate some health of the fish and some decent numbers. 


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------

